# Tiger Cub



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

This was shot in Bandhavgarh tiger reserve in India. A national TV channel short listed this image for display during 'Save the Tiger" initiative they aired.


----------



## rpt (Oct 13, 2012)

anand said:


> This was shot in Bandhavgarh tiger reserve in India. A national TV channel short listed this image for display during 'Save the Tiger" initiative they aired.


Lovely shot! But you are saying that is a cub? I was expecting to see something one fourth that size.

How far were you from the tiger? Jeep or elephant back?


----------



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

rpt said:


> anand said:
> 
> 
> > This was shot in Bandhavgarh tiger reserve in India. A national TV channel short listed this image for display during 'Save the Tiger" initiative they aired.
> ...



He is a male and was born some time in August 2011. I first saw him in Dec 2011 from an elephant back. I have a shot of him in the bushes (posted here). In May 2012 when this was shot, he was about 9-10 months. At about 15 months are called sub adults and are dependent on mother until about 24 months. During these 24 months the mother does not let a male near her. 

This was from a jeep. I was about 15 feet. Later I followed him to a kill. He devoured the kill. I video-graphed. The social behavior is something amazing. Shooed away his mother and sister and appropriated the kill to himself. He is one of the three cubs.... two male and one female.


----------



## rpt (Oct 13, 2012)

anand said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > anand said:
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like he wants/learned to be the dominant male...


----------



## Steven_urwin (Oct 13, 2012)

These are amazing... well done guys


----------

